# Off Topic > Tips and Tutorials >  >  Knowledge Share

## Blake 7

Dear community, 

It's Friday........ the event on tonight, so feet up with an ovaltine.

I was just mincing around cyber space during my lunch break when I stummbled upon this site and a marveollous "Excel Function Dictionary" which is free to DL.

I thought that I would share this to assist other novices like me and not the likes of the Gurus on here.

I hope this post conforms with the rules. If not let me know.

http://www.xlfdic.com/

Darren

----------


## broro183

hi Darren,

Here are some links within the site that include a range of links, tips & tricks for many levels of excel'ers;
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...additions.html
More targeted at VBA:
http://www.excelforum.com/the-water-...hers-wont.html
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...id-in-vba.html

hth
Rob

----------

